# 35l "Dead wood, new Life"



## -serok- (12 May 2017)

Hi folks!

Long time nothing new from me. So I wanted to show you my nano tank that ranked #4 in the nano category at this years "The Art of the planted Aquarium" in Magdeburg, Germany. I hope you like it.

*Final full tank shot:*




 

This photo shows the tank at the contest. Thanks to Stefan Graf for the picture! 

*Title: Dead wood, new Life*

*Dimensions: 40x32x28cm*

*CO2: yes*

*Filtration: External Dennerle Filter with 360l/h*

*Lights: 16W Dennerle LED*

*Fertilisation: Fertilizers from Aqua Rebell*

*Substrate: Dennerle Soil and bright Sand*

*Hardscape: Cork bark*

*Flora: Riccardia, Vesicularia, Anubia Nana Petite, Anubia Pangolino, different Bucephalandra*

*Fauna: Some Clithon snails*


*Additional photos: 

 

This photo shows the tank a few days after the start.*


----------



## dean (12 May 2017)

Nice scape but I don't see the point of not having any fish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (12 May 2017)

Amazing tank!






dean said:


> Nice scape but I don't see the point of not having any fish


Pretty sure it's a live event - I'd not stresss my fish with moving to the show & the crazy activity level & noises 

In addition, I believe Germany has restrictions on tank sizes & allowed fish


----------



## -serok- (12 May 2017)

Thanks a lot!



alto said:


> Pretty sure it's a live event - I'd not stresss my fish with moving to the show & the crazy activity level & noises



That's the point. The tank was running just for 8 weeks, so I didn't want to put fish in there. For some weeks there have been shrimps in there, but for the Contest you had to get all living animals out of the tank. 

And no... We don't have restrictions like that. I could have put some Altums in there... But who would do something like that??? No one that loves that hobby.


----------



## Tim Harrison (12 May 2017)

Great scape...there's some major artistry demonstrated in the placement of the plants...


----------



## Ks198 (1 Jun 2017)

Very nice tank! Thx for sharing


----------



## Nigel95 (1 Jun 2017)

Wonderful!


----------



## CooKieS (5 Jun 2017)

I'm missing some empty space to look at but awesome wood and great plant placement!


----------

